# Timberjack paint?



## timberack (Apr 10, 2004)

Does anyone know what the original orange color it was and where can I buy some?


----------



## spencerhenry (Apr 10, 2004)

if i repaint my skidder i am going to paint it camouflage


----------



## Timberjackboy (Apr 11, 2004)

Go to your local timberjack dealer. They will either have it there or probley order it for you.


----------

